# Control Systems PE Prep!?!



## mark_fisher (Jul 19, 2019)

Hello, I am an electrical engineer about to take the Control Systems PE Exam. 

I am looking for feedback from people who have taken the exam and can comment on what they used to study. 

Also, I have the PE Exam Systems Sample questions by Jagadeesh, and was wondering if thats a pretty accurate version of the exam. 

Any insight would be awesome, thanks!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 19, 2019)

I never took that exam, so I can't provide any specific advice. But the exam specs have changed for this coming exam so it's probably worth a look to ensure that you are studying the right subject areas:

https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/Control-Systems-Oct-2019.pdf

Good luck in October.


----------



## Japnit (Jul 20, 2019)

Sorry for interrupting you guys ! Glad I found someone discussing Control PE exam.

I am currently a graduate student and thinking about giving the PE controls in North Carolina. Haven't registered yet ? 

I was wondering where you guys get your reference books from ? Like I was checking the ISA books but they were sold PDF !! Can I get them printed to booklet without any copyright problem!! So many questions but I haven't anyone who could help me answer some questions before I make my mind up 

Thanks


----------



## S_Griffing (Jan 20, 2021)

I used the CSE exam prep guide that ISA.org publishes. Control Systems Engineering Exam Reference Manual: A Practical Study Guide, Fourth Edition. I bought the PDF and an inexpensive b&w laser printer, and burned through a ream of paper printing the book, and had Kinko's bind it for me. I studied through it, tabbed it out, and used it as my reference during the exam. I also used the resources at Learn Control Systems I passed the first time.


----------



## mark_fisher (Jul 22, 2019)

I just bought the PE Control Systems Sample questions book by Jagadeesh, I then bought the Liptak series books and several other books for the different sections to study off of. I have a book I bought for safety stuff, a book for Control System theory that goes over Laplace, stability tests, etc...

We will see how well that prepares me for October


----------



## S_Griffing (Jan 20, 2021)

Japnit said:


> Sorry for interrupting you guys ! Glad I found someone discussing Control PE exam.
> 
> I am currently a graduate student and thinking about giving the PE controls in North Carolina. Haven't registered yet ?
> 
> ...


printing a copy of the PDF doesn't present a copyright issue, unless you give it away or sell it without sending royalties to the publisher and author. Be aware that it burns through about a ream of paper and about 2/3 of a laserjet toner cartridge to print it, (don't even try with an inkjet). You need to bind it if you want to take it as a reference to the exam, but I found it was awesome to use for study and once I'd worked through it, and tabbed all the important tables and equations, it was invaluable as an exam reference.


----------

